# betta with bump



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 2 Bettas in a divided 5 gallon tank, One has a bump on his body near his tail. I want to treat him with Tetracycline, will the treatment have an adverse affect on the other Betta who has nothing wrong with him? Should I remove one while treating with antibiotics? Please let me know if anyone has any experience with this.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

medicines always have a disadvantage... only use the antibiotics when its actually needed and only on the infected fish... so yes, remove the infected fish and treat him soley. Hope he gets better 8)


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks ...he seems fine, has good color , swims fine, eats like a horse ( a small one) ..it does not seem to affect him at all...when I got my second Betta , one day while I was at work the new guy somehow got around the divider and bit my Steele's tail up...his tail grew back to the way it was before but this bump on his body developed right there where his tail attaches to his body..and it's been like that ever since.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

it could be tail rot


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

no..no tail rot


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

what do u mean i mean if it is its pretty easy to treat i would hope its not something more serious


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

it started right after his tail was bit..his tail looks just like before now..all grew back as beautiful as ever....it's hard to describe...wish I could get a picture...bump is definatly on his body..I was thinking he may have gotten bit there too and there is some kind of infection eventhough it is healed over...water is clean,clear....regular water changes, levels all great..other guy is fine...thats why I'm thinking I'll take him out and treat with antibiotic..or maybe use Bettafix or BettaMax...do you have any experience using these products?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont have the experence luckily my betta hasn't had any health problems i wish you the best in treating your betta


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks stephenmontero


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

anytime man i think everyone here on bettatalk just want every betta to be happy and healthy


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

You got that right ..I love the little guys!


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

what kind of betta do you have a halfmoon, fantail,double tail ect.?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 2 Veiltail one is steel blue,the other is as close to purple as I have ever seen with white fins( Butterfly), 3 Crown tails two reds and a blue, 2 females one is like a rose color and the other is blue, 1 Mustard gas (weird Color) greenish/yellow half moon..and when I came into work today there were 2 more on my desk ( a student must have left them here) looks like a female and a male both blue wild types. So now I have 9....I'm Loosing count!


----------

